# Austin, Texas professionally run group!



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi. I just wanted to let those who live in the Austin area that there is a local psychologist that is trying to start a social anxiety therapy group. His name is Dr. Ron Klinger. Please see the Austin American Statesman article titled "Phobia; Friend or Foe" in the May 5, 2007 edition. 

I was so excited that I was able to talk with Dr. Klinger on the phone and ask him several questions. He actually sounded like he understood what SAers have to live with on a day to day basis. He seemed like a real nice man and graciously thanked me for calling and showing interest in the group. He needs 7-9 people to agree to come to the meetings before he'll start having them. So far he has only 3 names on the list. He does accept some insurance plans, but for those without insurance it will cost $45.00 per hour and a half session. That is really a bargain considering that for an hour long one on one session with a psychologist, it usually costs over $100.00. Please, please let him know if you are interested. I'll even make the phone call for you if you are too afraid. Please don't let this opportunity pass by. It is rare.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Dr. Klinger has a website! It is at http://ronklingerphd.com/
He even has an email address listed!


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

He only needs two more people to sign up. Anyone? Please?!


----------



## calidan535 (Jan 11, 2006)

accidental post, sorry.


----------

